# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  The count down is ON

## TiCtOc

OKAY~I have held out as long as tictocally possible.Show me how to get a counter on this new board :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rob

There is a thread in the Technical Issues forum that explains this very well:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.php?442-Here-are-some-vacation-countdown-tickers

Give it a check!

----------


## TiCtOc

hi where is everyone? :Confused:

----------

